# ¡Eres un hacha!



## The cub

Greetings

When someone has done something very well, something commendable, we can use this colloquial Spanish expression as a compliment. For instance:
"Tío, conseguiste llegar a la cumbre de la montaña sin ninguna ayuda. *¡Eres un hacha!*"

I know we can translate it easily (to be excellent, to be great, to be the best...), but I'm looking for a colloquial expression we can take as an equivalent for the Spanish "ser un hacha". 
I've found in the dictionary these ones: "to be an ace" and "to be a real star", but I don't know whether those ones are commonly used or not.

Any idea? Thanks.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- You're brilliant! / awesome!
- You're sick!


----------



## The cub

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - You're sick!


Really?
Can I tell "you're sick" to mean "you're awesome"? It sounds like "you're disgusting"


----------



## gengo

The cub said:


> "Tío, conseguiste llegar a la cumbre de la montaña sin ninguna ayuda. *¡Eres un hacha!*"


What I would say:  You are the man!



The cub said:


> Really?
> Can I tell "you're sick" to mean "you're awesome"? It sounds like "you're disgusting"


"Sick" is modern slang that can indeed have a positive meaning, but it does not fit well in this context.  We don't usually say that a person is sick, but rather that a thing or action is sick.  Therefore, we could say, for instance, "Dude, that climb you made to the top was sick!"


----------



## User With No Name

gengo said:


> "Sick" is modern slang that can indeed have a positive meaning, but it does not fit well in this context.  We don't usually say that a person is sick, but rather that a thing or action is sick.  Therefore, we could say, for instance, "Dude, that climb you made to the top was sick!"


Also, while I guess it's fairly common, this use of "sick" is by no means universal. I think it would confuse a lot of people.

In addition to "You're the man," "You rock!" would be another possibility. (Although I wouldn't swear that 100% of people would understand it, either).


----------



## Mr.Dent

The cub said:


> I've found in the dictionary these ones: "to be an ace" and "to be a real star", but I don't know whether those ones are commonly used or not.


"Ace" could be used in the following way: "You aced it!" You can combine that with Gengo's suggestion and say, "You aced it! You are the man!"


----------



## The cub

User With No Name said:


> Also, while I guess it's fairly common, this use of "sick" is by no means universal. I think it would confuse a lot of people.


It's quite confusing, indeed, to call someone "sick"
Ok. I'll go for Gengo's suggestion. Besides, it's easy to remember

Thanks guys


----------



## The cub

It came to my mind that there could be a little problem if that person is a girl.
You can tell a girl "eres un hacha", but I'm not sure about telling a girl "you're the man"


----------



## gengo

The cub said:


> It's quite confusing, indeed, to call someone "sick"


When I was young (ages ago), we kids used to use "bad" to mean "good."  We'd open a Christmas present, our parents would watch expectantly, and we'd shout, "Ah, man, that's bad!"  Our parents would look dejected.



> Ok. I'll go for Gengo's suggestion.


If it's a woman, you could still use "the man" in a humorous way, or you could use something else.


----------



## The cub

gengo said:


> If it's a woman, you could still use "the man" in a humorous way, or you could use something else.


Maybe just "you're the woman"?
It would be the most sensible thing to say, wouldn't it?


----------



## gengo

The cub said:


> Maybe just "you're the woman"?
> It would be the most sensible thing to say, wouldn't it?


Haha, yes, it's sensible, but we don't say it.  "The man" has a long linguistic history.  It sometimes means "authority" (that is, the government, the police, etc.), but more recently it can also mean a person who stands out among others for some exceptional achievement or ability.

In your example, I might say "You go, girl!"  But that is very much slang, and reflects my own personal style.  Others might phrase it differently.


----------



## BarbosaCarolina

"Tío, conseguiste llegar a la cumbre de la montaña sin ninguna ayuda. *¡Eres un titán!*"

Podría ser posible.

Saludos.


----------



## The cub

gengo said:


> In your example, I might say "You go, girl!" But that is very much slang, and reflects my own personal style. Others might phrase it differently.


How about "that's my girl" (even when she really isn't my girl)?
Would it work?


----------



## gengo

The cub said:


> How about "that's my girl" (even when she really isn't my girl)?
> Would it work?


Yes, it works, but the meaning is a bit different from that of the Spanish.  It means that the speaker is proud of the woman, and that the accomplishment was to be expected for somebody so good.

Also, you have to be careful about using "girl" to refer to a woman.  It can sound offensive in certain situations.


----------



## The cub

gengo said:


> Also, you have to be careful about using "girl" to refer to a woman. It can sound offensive in certain situations.


I see. Thanks for your advice


----------



## OtroLencho

The cub said:


> How about "that's my girl" (even when she really isn't my girl)?


I think that could easily be interpreted as condescending, depending on context and relationship.  To be used with great care.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

The cub said:


> Really?
> Can I tell "you're sick" to mean "you're awesome"? It sounds like "you're disgusting"


I know, but it's a very common slang. It's just one of those 'auto-antonyms', which can sometimes be confusing...
Auto-antonym - Wikipedia

In the UK, it's commonplace - as you can see in the link below to an article on Techradar, a UK website.

*(*) Techradar
- That's sick! Text Mining and words with multiple definitions*
"What you won't find in the Oxford dictionary is the slang meaning for "sick", which urban dictionary defines as: "crazy; cool; insane"."
That's sick! Text Mining and words with multiple definitions

*(*) Collins 
- Sick*
ADJECTIVE
You can describe something as sick when you think it is excellent.
[British, informal]
- Those new trainers are sick.
Sick definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary

And in the US, as you can see in the quotes below from the Urban Dictionary and Your Dictionary, it's also well-documented; both referring to things (in the common saying 'that's sick!'), and to people.


*(*) Urban Dictionary
- Sick
(1)*
Slang for cool or hawt or fabulous.
- You're a sick girl Christie
*(10)*
cool
- That's sick, man
*(12)*
Can have various meanings,
In the U.S. it is usually used when something is cool and exciting.
In the UK it is used more to describe something not so pleasant, if something is gruesome and disgusting then it's sick.
The act of vomiting, feeling ill.
- It's sick that we get Monday off school.
- I felt sick yesterday.

Urban Dictionary: Sick

*(*) Your Dictionary .com
- Sick
- *Sick - Slang words often mean the opposite of their conventional meaning. In this case, something "sick" is actually cool or good. "This neighborhood is sick! There are so many great clubs out here."

Modern American Slang

Others;

*- You're bad!
- You're lit!
- You're rad!*


----------



## Marsianitoh

Taking into account that "ser un hacha" is by no means youth slang in Spanish,  I'd say  " you're the man!" or simply " you're awesome".


----------



## OtroLencho

The cub said:


> When someone has done something very well, something commendable, we can use this colloquial Spanish expression as a compliment. For instance:
> "Tío, conseguiste llegar a la cumbre de la montaña sin ninguna ayuda. *¡Eres un hacha!*"


Pasó una interacción hace rato que me hizo ver que estaba tratando de contestar esta pregunta con traduccción de las palabras referiéndose a las características de la persona en en vez de lo que _diría en ese contexto_.  Lo más natural que me salió sin pensar en parecida situacion de un logro es:

 "You passed the exam?!  *Way to go*, man!"

Podría ser una opción si no estamos aferrados a lo de la descripción personal...


----------



## sound shift

Marsianitoh said:


> Taking into account that "ser un hacha" is by no means youth slang in Spanish,  I'd say  " you're the man!" or simply " you're awesome".


Virtually all the suggestions made so far sound to my BrE ears like BrE youth slang or colloquial AmE (but then, BrE youth slang very often is American in origin). I can't imagine a BrE speaker over the age of forty using any of them. Older BrE speakers tend not to be very effusive and would be more likely to say something like "You climbed the mountain without any help. That's pretty impressive" than ".... You're xxxx."


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Marsianitoh said:


> Taking into account that "ser un hacha" is by no means youth slang in Spanish


I agree with this.


----------



## cidertree

Not applicable to _all situations_  we have "You're the dog's bollocks."


----------



## horsewishr

If you’re looking for non-slang options, you could say “you’re a pro!” (Professional)

“You’re the man” is definitely slang


----------



## The cub

horsewishr said:


> If you’re looking for non-slang options, you could say “you’re a pro!” (Professional)
> 
> “You’re the man” is definitely slang


Well, the sentence is quite informal and "ser un hacha" is slang. So, slang and informal vocabulary is exactly what a sentence like that demands.
Anyway "you're a pro!" sounds cool to me


----------



## acme_54

I'd say “You’re the man” is not slang, whereas "You da man" is.
"You're a pro!" sounds good to me too.


----------



## horsewishr

The cub said:


> Well, the sentence is quite informal and "ser un hacha" is slang. So, slang and informal vocabulary is exactly what a sentence like that demands.
> Anyway "you're a pro!" sounds cool to me


Aah! I read that it wasn’t “youth slang.”  “You’re a pro” isn’t youth slang, either.  Even old people like me say it


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

horsewishr said:


> Aah! I read that it wasn’t “youth slang.”


Yes, that's what marsianitoh and I said. The cub seems to think otherwise.


----------



## Marsianitoh

I don't think you can consider "ser un hacha" "slang" (understood as "very informal, mostly spoken,  language used especially by a group of people"https://www.google.com/amp/s/dictionary.cambridge.org/es/amp/ingles/slaslang)
If you consider that informal/ colloquial language and slang are synonyms, then maybe you could call " ser un hacha" "slang". However, what it is not is *youth *slang. It's not an informal expression mainly used by young people, rather the opposite, although still in use, I'd say it sounds a bit dated.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> If you consider that informal/ colloquial language and slang are synonyms, then maybe you could call " ser un hacha" "slang". However, what it is not is *youth *slang.


To me, it is just a very weird kind of 'subtle', not being able to distinguish colloquial language, from informal language. And this, in turn, from slang language, and thinking that this is completely OK.

... But then, having the cheek to mark a clear, stark distinction between slang, 'just plain, normal slang', and the other sort of slang, '*youth *slang'...

I haven't seen any dictionary that uses the label 'youth slang' to distinguish some terms from 'standard slang'... And what would that be, 'just normal slang'? To me that just doesn't make any sense...



Marsianitoh said:


> It's not an informal expression mainly used by young people, rather the opposite, although still in use, I'd say it sounds a bit dated.


I think you're wrong...

'Ser un hacha' is a traditional phrase that has been in use for decades, and, indeed, used to be somewhat old-fashioned... One of those old expressions from the 1950s that our parents and grandparents used to be so glad of...

But it is now changing... Nowadays, young people use it as a slang. That is, as a *youth* slang... Nothing to do with the old uses, I'm sorry...

I think it's due to the influence of the English expression 'to be an ace'.

You can have a look at the social media and the internet, and its use among young people is rife...

*(*) Jergonzo
- Ser alguien muy hacha*

Definición de ser alguien muy hacha, Significado y ejemplos de uso de: ser alguien muy hacha.

*(*) Microsiervos
- Dichos: Ser un hacha *

El otro día nos preguntábamos si el dicho «ser un hacha» podría tener algo que ver con los hackers, dado que una de las definiciones de «hacker» era originalmente, al menos en inglés, «alguien que fabrica muebles con un hacha».

Dichos: ser un hacha


----------



## Marsianitoh

Te equivocas, obviamente los jóvenes de hoy en día saben qué significa " ser un hacha" como todo pichichi que habla castellano, porque se  lleva diciendo toda la vida, pero no es una expresión característica del habla juvenil, ni algo que digan a menudo.
Esos dos links que mencionan tan solo hablan del significado de " ser un hacha" y en el segundo aventuran un descabellado origen de la expresión y después preguntan si  alguien sabe cuál puede ser el origen de la misma. ¿Qué tiene eso que ver con que sea lenguaje juvenil?
En cuanto a distinciones varias:
Mikel es muy bueno/ un portento en matemáticas = neutral/ formal
Mikel es un hacha en mates = coloquial ( algo pasado)
Mikel es una pasada en mates= coloquial (actual)
Mikel es la hostia/ el puto amo en mates= slang ( lo utiliza gente de muchas edades, yo misma sin ir más lejos)
Mikel pilota/ está chetao en mates= slang juvenil ( no creo que lo diga nadie mayor de 25)


----------



## pmb327

User With No Name said:


> *You rock!*


 Perfect for reaching a mountain summit.



cidertree said:


> You're the dog's bollocks.


_Ew, no!_



> *You're a star!  *Collins, hacha


Hey, it's not youthful slang (far from), and it's gender neutral


----------



## cidertree

pmb327 said:


> _Ew, no!_


cidertree said:  Not applicable to _all situations_ we have "You're the dog's bollocks."


----------



## elroy

Modern US slang options: 

“What a boss!”
“What a baller!”


----------



## Ferrol

Otras cuatro

You’re a crack
You’re the greatest
You’re wicked
You’re the tops


----------



## elroy

Ferrol said:


> You’re a crack


I’ve never heard this in English, only in Spanish.  


Ferrol said:


> You’re the greatest


I guess this is possible, but “You’re the best” is _much_ more common. 


Ferrol said:


> You’re wicked


This use of “wicked” is very regional in the US. 


Ferrol said:


> You’re the tops


I’ve never heard this one either.


----------



## Ferrol

Thank you very much for your feedback

According to the Collins Doctionnary
the tops (old fashioned)
the best:
You're the tops, Linda!


----------



## cidertree

I've heard of "you're the tops (the best)" but it sounds somewhat dated to my ears.


----------



## Ferrol

cidertree said:


> I've heard of "you're the tops (the best)" but it sounds somewhat dated to my ears.


Thank you!


----------



## Mr.Dent

Ferrol said:


> You’re the tops


This is an old fashioned, very out of date expression.


Ferrol said:


> You’re the greatest


This one is also out of date.

There is a song written by Cole Porter in 1934 called "You're the Top".


----------



## acme_54

Mr.Dent said:


> This is an old fashioned, very out of date expression.
> 
> This one is also out of date.
> 
> There is a song written by Cole Porter in 1934 called "You're the Top".


These are classic expressions but I don't agree that they are out of date. Then again, I suppose I'm a "boomer" , so they are probably unkown to the whippersnappers of today. They probably don't use "whippersnappers" either, but I still think it's a great word...


----------



## Ferrol

Marsianitoh said:


> Taking into account that "ser un hacha" is by no means youth slang in Spanish,  I'd say  " you're the man!" or simply " you're awesome".


Estoy de acuerdo, contigo y gracias a acme54 que me ha tranquilizado. ¿Quien ha dictado la regla que solo se pueden utilizar términos de moda entre los jóvenes,so pena de que te consideren un fósil?


----------



## acme_54

Not to mention the fact that native speakers will sometimes deliberately use an old-fashioned sounding expression for effect. Like "the bee's knees" Idiom of the day 'The Bee's Knees' | Learn English.


----------



## Ferrol

acme_54 said:


> Not to mention the fact that native speakers will sometimes deliberately use an old-fashioned sounding expression for effect. Like "the bee's knees" Idiom of the day 'The Bee's Knees' | Learn English.


😊 (but I had to look it up)


----------

